# BMW Group Joins President Obama’s American Business Act on Climate Pledge.



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Yeah, yeah. That's o.k. as long as they keep stamping out those 600 h.p. M5's. If the EU CO2 thing or the US CAFE thing gets too bad, they'll have to give an i3 away with every M5/6.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

*Ugh*

If BMW aligns itself with that POS, I'm going to re-evaluate my next car buy.


----------



## Herkypilot (Jul 15, 2015)

Enthusiast 456 said:


> If BMW aligns itself with that POS, I'm going to re-evaluate my next car buy.


+1.

They're free to do what they want, but decisions have consequences.


----------

